# Sauvegarde automatiser avec Automator



## Accrok (5 Novembre 2019)

Salut tout le monde,

Aujourd'hui j'essaie de m'attaquer à créer un processus Automator (que je transformerais en application une fois terminé) qui me permettra d'automatiser certain de mes backups.

Donc je commencerons processus par créer un dossier nommé "SAVE-[variable de la date du jour]"

Ensuite, je sélectionne les fichiers que je souhaite sauvegardés avec "Obtenir les éléments du finder...", puis je les copie dans un nouveau dossier qui portera le nom "nomApp" et qui se trouvera dans le dossier "SAVE-[variable de la date du jour]" que j'ai précédemment créer !


PROBLÈME : comment faire pour récupérer le nom du dossier root (SAVE-[variable de la date du jour]) et pour indiquer ensuite que les fichiers seront copié dedans...??

J'espère que je me suis bien expliqué et qu'un expert qui passera par la me comprendra.


----------



## Accrok (6 Novembre 2019)

Ça inspire personne !!? ;-)


----------

